# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Κυκλώματα Εκπομπής & Λήψης > Γενικά >  >  Πομπός FM

## iassael

Γεια σας...
Θελω να κατασκευασω πομπό FM.
Τι μου προτεινετε?
Καποιο κιτ ισως απο το smartkit.gr?
Ειμαι καπως αρχαριος αλλα έχω ορεξη να ασχοληθώ...
Ευχαριστω...

----------


## ALAMAN

Φίλε πρίν ασχοληθείς να σου πώ εγώ που είμαι και εγώ αρχάριος,
αυτή η ασχολία θέλει λεφτά.
Εγώ σήμερα θα κάνω τον πομπό της smart, δικό μου τυπωμένο.
Καλύτερα κάνε ένα με τρανζίστορ όπως εγώ αλλα μετά κάνε με λυχνίες
διότι είναι πολύ ισχυρές και δείνεις και λίγα λεφτά. Άσε που δεν κέγοντε εύκολα, 
πρέπει να τις βασανίσεις πολύ για να καούνε.
Αλλα με τατρανζίστορ θα μάθεις περισότερα, έχει και χαμηλές τάσεις μπορείς να πειραματιστείς
άφοβα.

----------


## electron

Θα πρέπει όμως να γνωρίζετε ότι οι κατασκεύες με λυχνίες απαιτουν ΥΨΗΛΕΣ τάσεις που για έναν αρχάριο ίσως θέλουν ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ.
Το κιτάκι της smart είναι απράδεκτο για επαγγελματικων προδιαγραφών εκπομπή,αλλά πολύ καλό για κάποιον που τώρα ξεκινά να μάθει τα βασικά περί rf και συντονισμού.Για μένα ώς πιο αξιόπιστη πρόταση είναι το Pll που υπάρχει και στα κυκλώματα του site.Με λίγα σχετικά χρήματα κάνετε ένα πιο αξιόπιστο πομπό και με ελάχιστες ως μηδενικές παρεμβολές,σε σχέση με μια κακώς συντονισμένη λάμπα.

----------


## joke

Αν αρχιζεις τωρα να ασχολήσε κάνε κατι μικρο για αρχή.Καλήτερα ειναι να κάνεις κάτι με τρανζιστορ γιατι οπως ειπε και ο electron οι πομποι με λυχνίες είναι λιγο επικύνδηνοι και δυσκολοι.Παντος αν θες κάτι κάλο φτιάξε ενα πομπο με pll για να εχεις σταθερότητα (ριξε μια ματια στα κυκλοματα στο site πιστεύω πως θα βρεις αυτο που θέλεις).

----------


## iassael

ευχαριστω πολυ για τις συμβουλες σας   :Very Happy:  
οταν λετε οτι ειναι ακριβο δηλαδη πόσο κοστιζει με λιχνιες?
ευχαριστω και παλι

----------


## ALAMAN

Πιστεύω οτι δεν ξεπερνάει τα 50Ευρώ χωρίς κουτί και πετασχηματιστή 1/1
Τα πιό βασικά δηλαδή.
Οι πυκνωτές οι αραιόφυλοι, οι μικροί για τα FM, είναι ακριβοί;

----------


## iassael

επισης ολα τα υλικα απο που τα προμηθευομαι?

----------


## radioamateur

Σας παρακαλώ να αναγνώσετε με πολύ μεγάλη προσοχή αυτό το πολύ ενδιαφέρον άρθρο που απαντά στα ερωτήματα που θέσατε.

----------


## aeonios

> Σας παρακαλώ να αναγνώσετε με πολύ μεγάλη προσοχή αυτό το πολύ ενδιαφέρον άρθρο που απαντά στα ερωτήματα που θέσατε.



Μπράβο radioamateur! Πολύ καλό άρθρο, τα λέει πολύ καλά. Μόνο που ένας γνωστός που έπιασαν γιατί ο γιος είχε στήσει "κάτι για να κάνει το χόμπυ του" μου λέει πως δεν είναι μόνο 40.000. Θέλει προσοχή !

----------


## iassael

οραιο αρθρο τα υλικα τελικα απο που τα προμηθευομαι?

----------


## ALAMAN

Υλικά σχετικά με κυκλώματα RF τα έχει ο Μανιάτης Radio 741 λέγετε το μαγαζί.
Μόνο που είναι λίγο ακριβός, αλλα έχει τα περισσότερα σχετικά με αυτά τα κυκλώματα.
Λυχνίες πιστεύω μπορείς να βρείς και στην πόλη σου πιστεύω.

----------


## iassael

ευχαριστω αν υπαρχει κανεις απο θεσσαλονικη...
επισης τελικα ποιο σχεδιο να κανω?

----------


## antonis_p

> Μόνο που ένας γνωστός που έπιασαν γιατί ο γιος είχε στήσει "κάτι για να κάνει το χόμπυ του" μου λέει πως δεν είναι μόνο 40.000!



Να προσεχει με τι παιζει ο γιος του!!!! Οι άλλοι έκαναν το "hobby" τους μεσα στο πολυτεχνειο και εφτιαχναν μολοτωφ. Αυτοι έχουν και άσυλο ομως για να το κανουν αυτο. (Για ποσο ακομα...). Συνήθως ισχυει ο νομος παντου εκτος απο τις πρεσβειες και τα ΑΕΙ, (ο Θεός να τα κανει).

----------


## antonis_p

αρα το ερωτημα δεν ειναι πως θα φτιαξει καποιος εναν πομπο FM
αλλα που επιτρεπεται να τον λειτουργησει!!!

Σε μια σχολη!!! Εκει δεν σε τσιμπανε οτι και να κανεις!!! Και φωτια να βαλεις!!!

(just kidding!)

----------


## iassael

τελικα ποιο σχεδιο να κανω?

----------


## ALAMAN

Γιατί δεν αρχινάς με αυτό; http://www.electronics-lab.com/proje...001/index.html
Είναι πολύ καλό, σήμερα το έκανα και δούλεψε πολύ καλα. Το θέμα είναι άν βγάζει όντως 4W
Τώρα αν δεν βγάζει και το πώς θα το κάνεις να βγάζει θα σε πούν τα παιδιά διότι εγώ είμαι σα
κι εσένα αρχάριος. Και μετά βάζεις ένα λίνεαρ.

Και μία ερώτηση: Γίνετε να βάλω μετά το λίνεαρ λίνεαρ  :Question:   :Question:  
Να βάλω δηλαδή ένα λίνεαρ 30W με οδήγηδη 4W και ένα λίνεαρ 400W με οδήγηση 30W.

----------


## iassael

Ευχαριστώ εγώ είδα το http://www.electronics-lab.com/proje.../index_gr.html τι λέτε?

----------


## Giannis511

*ΑΜΑΝ ΠΙΑ ΜΕ ΑΥΤΟ ΤΟ %ΩΛΟΣΧΕΔΙΟ...


ΔΕΝ ΔΟΥΛΕΥΕΙ.ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΧΡΗΣΤΟ ΓΙΑ ΤΑ ΣΚΟΥΠΙΔΙΑ.GEGEN? KAI 45 ΒΑΤ AΠΟΚΛΕΙΕΤΑΙ ΝΑ ΒΓΑΛΕΙ ΠΟΥ ΝΑ ΧΤΥΠΙΕΣΑΙ ΚΑΤΩ ΔΕΚΑ ΧΡΟΝΙΑ.ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΝΑΞΙΟ ΛΟΓΟΥ.ΔΕΝ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ ΛΟΓΙΚΗ ΣΕ ΑΥΤΟ ΤΟ "ΚΥΚΛΩΜΑ".*  :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Head:   :Head:   :Head:   :Head:   :Head:   :Head:   :Head:   :Head:   :Hammer:   :Hammer:   :Hammer:   :Hammer:   :Hammer:   :Hammer:   :Hammer:   :Brick wall:   :Brick wall:   :Brick wall:   :Brick wall:   :Brick wall:   :Brick wall:   :Brick wall:   :Brick wall:   :Brick wall:   :Brick wall:   :Brick wall:   :Brick wall:   :Brick wall:   :Brick wall:   :Brick wall:   :Επιθετικός:   :Επιθετικός:   :Επιθετικός:   :Επιθετικός:   :Επιθετικός:   :Επιθετικός:   :Επιθετικός:   :Επιθετικός:   :Επιθετικός:   :Επιθετικός:

----------


## iassael

οκ σορυ δεν ξερω...
Δηλαδη καλύτερα να κανω την 4W και να βάλω μετά ενίσχυση?

----------


## ALAMAN

Καταρχήν νόμιζα οτι ήσουν αρχάριος για να κάνεις πομπό με λάμπα.
Αυτό το σχέδιο το είχα προτείνει και εγώ σε άλλη ενότητα αλλα όπως βλέπεις δεν είναι καλό.

----------


## iassael

αρα λετε να αρχισω με τον 4W....
Η τροφοδωσία του πώς γίνεται?
Δεν ειναι ο ίδιος απο το smartkit?

----------


## Giannis511

Άστα τα τρανζίστορ αδερφέ, ξεκίνα το κολύμπι κατ'ευθείαν στα βαθιά για να μην πνιγείς ποτέ... ΕL84 αυτοταλάντωτη για να συντονίσεις με δυο μεταβλητούς μόνο.Και εγώ με ένα τέοιο ξεκίνησα στη συνέχεια το μετέτρεψα για να μπει 504. Το σμαρτ θα σου βγάλει την πίστη και από θέμα συντονισμού είναι ολίγον τι παράλυτο.Και με τις υψηλές αν προσέχεις που ακουμπάς τα χέρια σου, δεν θα σε ακουμπήσουν και αυτές.Ελπίζω να με καταλαβαίνεις!

----------


## ALAMAN

Εγώ σε καταλαβένω απόλυτα φίλε γιάννη έχω ασχοληθεί πολύ με τα τρανζίστορ
και η αλήθεια έιναι οτι μου έβγαλαν την πίστη.
φέρε μου κανένα αυτοταλάντωτο
Το καλώδιο RG58 κάνει και για πομπούς με λυχνίες δηλαδή αντέχει κα υψυλές τάσεις;;;

----------


## iassael

μου αρέσει αυτή η λογική....
Δηλαδή τι σχέδιο μου προτείνεις?
και από που προμηθεύομαι την λυχνία?
Ευχαριστω...

----------


## Giannis511

Φυσικά και αντέχει το RG58!Aλλά μπορείς να βάλεις και RG213 που είναι καλύτερο καλώδιο.Λυχνία θα βρείς σε μαγαζιά ηλεκτρονικών. Θα σου στείλω κάποια στιγμή πμ για ευνόητους λόγους. Σχέδιο εδώ: http://www.neazoi.com/page/RADIOPART...oHlia/fm10.jpg

----------


## ALAMAN

εμβέλεια;;; με δίπολο φυσικά έ;
έχω κάτι παρόμοιο με EL504 στα 25W θα πιάσω όλη την πόλη μου;;

----------


## Giannis511

H EΜΒΕΛΕΙΑ ΕΞΑΡΤΑΤΑΙ ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ ΚΑΤΑΛΛΗΛΟΤΗΤΑ ΤΗΣ ΚΕΡΑΙΑΣ, ΤΗΝ ΜΟΡΦΟΛΟΓΙΑ ΤΟΥ ΕΔΑΦΟΥΣ, ΤΗΝ ΙΣΧΥ ΤΟΥ ΠΟΜΠΟΥ ΑΛΛΑ ΚΑΙ ΦΥΣΙΚΑ ΤΗΝ ΙΣΧΥ ΠΟΥ ΕΚΠΕΜΠΟΥΝ ΟΙ ΑΛΛΟΙ ΣΤΑΘΜΟΙ. ΙΣΩΣ ΚΑΙ ΑΠΟ ΤΙΣ ΚΑΙΡΙΚΕΣ ΣΥΝΘΗΚΕΣ ΚΑΠΟΙΕΣ ΦΟΡΕΣ.

Από δώ και πέρα όμως το ζήτημα εμπίπτει στην ενότητα "κεραίες" και ξεφεύγουμε λίγο...

Αν έχεις φυσικό εμπόδιο πίσω σου π.χ., βάζεις κατευθυντική κεραία (Υagi) oύτως ώστε να κατευθύνεται ο λωβός της ακτινοβολίας προς μια κατεύθυνση για να μην σκουντουφλάει πάνω στο εμπόδιο και να σκορπάς την ισχύ ενώ μπορείς να της "ανοίξεις" δρόμο. Η αν πάλι μένεις σε λακούβα τότε βάζεις κεραία ground plane η 5/8 που ανασηκώνουν τον λωβό ακτινοβολίας.*Το δίπολο κάνει κυκλική εκπομπή* και είναι 75Ω. Η ground plane έχει αντίσταση 50Ω.

 :Rolling Eyes:   :Rolling Eyes:   :Rolling Eyes:   :Rolling Eyes:   :Rolling Eyes:   :Rolling Eyes:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Idea:   :Idea:   :Idea:

----------


## ALAMAN

σίγουρα το δίπολο κάνει κυκλική εκπομπή;;;

----------


## Giannis511

Nαι ρε συ ALAMAN εννοείται ότι κάνει κυκλική κάνει αφού δεν υπάρχει τίποτα άλλο εκτός από δυο στοιχεία που ακτινοβολούν προς όλες τις κατευθύνσεις. Το ίδιο και οι ground plane και οι 5/8... 

Κοινή λογική είναι, για παιδιά δημοτικού!

----------


## ALAMAN

Το λέω αυτό γιατί κάποιος (όχι απο το forum) μου είχε πεί οτι κάνει κατεφθυντηκή εκπομπή
Έχεις να μου προτείνεις κανένα σχέδιο με λυχνίες καλό πάνω απο 20W
Στην σελίδα που έβαλες πιό πάνω βρήκα αυτό
Έχω μερικά προβλήματα όμως σχετικά με την εξομάλυνση (ηλεκτρολυτικοί πυκνωτές) γιατί είναι 2 σε σειρά; 1 δεν αρκεί;;
Δεν γίνετε να το τροφοδοτίσουμε με 220V;

----------


## radioamateur

*Το δίπολο κάνει κυκλική εκπομπή και λήψη υπό ιδανικές συνθήκες* και βέβαια συμπεριφέρεται σωστά όταν η εγκατάσταση είναι σωστή και όχι χύμα.Οι προσυντονισμένες εμπορικές κεραίες του εμπορίου για cb,vhf,fm,uhf κτλ για να αποδώσουν ακριβώς την ένδειξη στασίμων που αναγράφεται στο εγχειρίδιο απαιτούν εγκατάσταση από ανθρώπους που γνωρίζουν.
Υπάρχει περίπτωση να υπαρξουν τεράστοιες αποκλίσεις από τους τύπους υπολογισμού του απλού διπόλου αν δεν τηρηθούν οι κανόνες των αποστάσεων και δεν χρησιμοποιηθούν τα κατάλληλα όργανα μέτρησης

----------


## Giannis511

H κατευθυντική εκπομπή σαφώς και δεν γίνεται με δίπολο...

Όσον αφορά τους πυκνωτές τώρα, ο ένας δεν αρκεί θα σου περνάει βόμβος, και μη σου πω ότι καλό θα ήταν να βάλεις μεγαλύτερους π.χ. 2 ηλεκτρολυτικούς 200μF/350V έκαστος.Αυτό με την 6146 δεν συμφέρει είναι πολύ ακριβή αυτή η λυχνία. ΕL 504 θα σου δώσει 25W το ελάχιστο.

Στο σχέδιο που σου επισυνάπτω ο M/Σ τροφοδοσίας δεν θα είναι 2x280V αλλά 280V σκέτο και θα ανορθώσεις με γέφυρα όχι έτσι όπως το δείχνει εκεί, αυτός είναι απαρχαιωμένος τρόπος ανόρθωσης και το έκαναν με 2x280 V για να είναι πιο ακριβοί οι μετασχηματιστές και να τα 'κονομάνε...

----------


## ALAMAN

Άρε φίλε είσαι κορυφή μπράβο  :Applause:   :Applause:   :Applause:  αυτό το σχέδιο έχω και εγώ και λέω να το κάνω.
Λοιπόν, πυκνωτής 200+200μF/500V αυτό το κατάλαβα





> Αυτό με την 6146 δεν συμφέρει είναι πολύ ακριβή αυτή η λυχνία. ΕL 504 θα σου δώσει 25W το ελάχιστο.



Τί ακριβώς ενοείς;;; οτι δεν κάνει να βάλω λυχνία 6146;; αφού είναι με EL504. Γιατί λες οτι η EL504 θα μου βγάλει
25W το ελάχιστο; βγάζει και παραπάνω;

Ο Μ/Σ Θα είναι με είσοδο 220V και έξοδο 280V  :Question:  αυτό έχει προστασία έτσι; δηλ. δεν υπάρχει φόβος άν βάλω ανάποδα το
φίς σωστά; γέφυρα το + στο πηνία και το - στο σασί του πυκνωτή; έχω μία γέφυρα στα 25Α θα βάλω αυτήν.
Για το πηνίο (15Η/280mA) να βάλω BALLAST στα 40W απο λάμπα φθορίου;
Πόση ώρα θα ζεστάνω τα νήματα της λυχνίας; Θα βάλω άλλο Μ/Σ για την λυχνία, υπάρχει πρόβλημα;

----------


## ALAMAN

έτσι θα είναι το πηνίο της κεραίας, το πηνίο θα είναι αέρος δηλ. δεν θα έχει πηρήνα;

----------


## antonis_p

> σίγουρα το δίπολο κάνει κυκλική εκπομπή;;;



ετσι ακριβως εκπεμπει το διπολο
και αυτο που βλεπεις λεγεται λοβος ακτινοβολιας (radiation pattern)

----------


## ReFas

> Στο σχέδιο που σου επισυνάπτω ο M/Σ τροφοδοσίας δεν θα είναι 2x280V αλλά 280V σκέτο και θα ανορθώσεις με γέφυρα όχι έτσι όπως το δείχνει εκεί, αυτός είναι απαρχαιωμένος τρόπος ανόρθωσης και το έκαναν με 2x280 V για να είναι πιο ακριβοί οι μετασχηματιστές και να τα 'κονομάνε...



Aυτος ο τροπος ανορθωσης δεν εχει να κανει με το κοστος του μετασχηματιστη αλλα με το κοστος των λυχνιων ανορθωσης που χρησιμοποιουταν καποτε...εβαζαν δηλαδη 2 λυχνιες αντι για 4... μεγαλη διαφορα, συν καποια αλλα πραγματακια.
το ιδιο και με το τσοκ της εξομαλυνσης, απο την εποχη των λυχνιων και αυτο ...


ΑΛΑΜΑΝ θα βαλεις γεφυρα των 25Α ? στα ποσα βολτ ομως? αντεχει την ταση????

----------


## ALAMAN

Άμαν καλά λες δεν πρέπει να αντέχει την τάση θυμάμαι ήταν για μεγάλη
τάση αλλα όχι πολύ μεγάλη, τουλάχιστον όχι για 280V  :Confused:   :Confused:   :Confused:  
Δεν επιράζει θα πάρω  άλλη.
Γιαυτά που σας ρώτησα τί λέτε  :Question: 
Και κάτι άλλο, Τους πυκνωτές όταν αποσυνδέω τον πομπό απο την πρίζα πώς τους εκφορτίζω  :Question:

----------


## ReFas

Δεν ξερω αν υπαρχει γεφυρα για 280+ βολτ, φτιαχνεις ομως ευκολα με 4 διοδους που αντεχουν την ταση και ρευμα που θες...
Για την εκφορτιση κολησε παραλληλα με καθε πυκνωτη μια μεγαλη αντισταση των 2βαττ, ας πουμε μια των 150ΚΩ και σε λιγα λεπτα 2-3 δεν θα εχει ταση, μετρας ομως και με ενα πολυμετρο πριν βαλεις χερι....   :Exclamation:

----------


## itta-vitta

Η 504 με 22 κω πόλωση και 8 κω στο σκρην τραβάει στην άνοδο 120 μιλλιαμπερ περίπου αν θυμάμαι καλά, με τάση όμως γύρω στα 250 βολτ (ανόρθωση απ' ευθείας από το δίκτυο της ΔΕΗ). Αν τη δουλέψεις με 10 κω στην πόλωση και στο σκτήν με μια αντίσταση ώστε να έχεις τάση σκρην 180-190 βολτ σου τραβάει στην άνοδο 220-230 μιλλιαπέρ και βγαίνει "του σκοτωμού" χωρίς η λυχνία να έχει κανένα προβλημα. Δείτε σχέδιό μου στους "ταλαντωτές". Επίσης με τροφοδότηση της ανόδου παράλληλα με το συντονιστικό κύκλωμα,  νομίζω ότι ο πομπός βγαίνει καλύτερα. Επίσης καλό είναι να πολώνεται η βάρικαπ με μια αντίσταση 10κω (παράλληλα στη βάρικαπ συνδεόυμε την αντίσταση) γιατί θα υπάρχουν σύχνα καψίματα της βάρικαπ και πρέπει να έχεις κανένα σακκουλάκι απ' αυτές για να αλλάζεις. Ακόμη και ένας 1000 πίκο σε σειρά με το ακουστικό σήμα στην είσοδο, κόβει τυχόν rf σήμα που μπορεί να διαφύγει. Επίσης μπορούν να συνδεθούν και δυο βάρικαπ στη σειρά για να αντέχουν περισσότερο.

----------


## ALAMAN

> Δεν ξερω αν υπαρχει γεφυρα για 280+ βολτ, φτιαχνεις ομως ευκολα με 4 διοδους που αντεχουν την ταση και ρευμα που θες... 
> Για την εκφορτιση κολησε παραλληλα με καθε πυκνωτη μια μεγαλη αντισταση των 2βαττ, ας πουμε μια των 150ΚΩ και σε λιγα λεπτα 2-3 δεν θα εχει ταση, μετρας ομως και με ενα πολυμετρο πριν βαλεις χερι....



Οι δίοδοι είναι BY 127  :Question:   αυτοί που έχει το κύκλωμα δηλαδή.
Πρέπει να εκφορτίσω όλους τους πυκνωτές  :Question:  και τους κεραμικούς ή μόνο τον μεγάλο ηλεκτρολυτικό  :Question:  
άα τώρα που το θυμήθηκα, οι κεραμικοί θα είναι στα 3kV όλοι  :Question:  






> Η 504 με 22 κω πόλωση και 8 κω στο σκρην τραβάει στην άνοδο 120 μιλλιαμπερ περίπου αν θυμάμαι καλά, με τάση όμως γύρω στα 250 βολτ (ανόρθωση απ' ευθείας από το δίκτυο της ΔΕΗ). Αν τη δουλέψεις με 10 κω στην πόλωση και στο σκτήν με μια αντίσταση ώστε να έχεις τάση σκρην 180-190 βολτ σου τραβάει στην άνοδο 220-230 μιλλιαπέρ και βγαίνει "του σκοτωμού" χωρίς η λυχνία να έχει κανένα προβλημα.



Η αντίσταση πόλωσης 10kΩ/2W και σκρην 15kΩ/2W καλά είναι  :Question:  
Καλύτερα όχι απευθείας αλλα με Μ/Σ 1:1, στα πόσα Α όμως, 1 είναι καλά  :Question:  






> Επίσης καλό είναι να πολώνεται η βάρικαπ με μια αντίσταση 10κω (παράλληλα στη βάρικαπ συνδεόυμε την αντίσταση) γιατί θα υπάρχουν σύχνα καψίματα της βάρικαπ και πρέπει να έχεις κανένα σακκουλάκι απ' αυτές για να αλλάζεις. Ακόμη και ένας 1000 πίκο σε σειρά με το ακουστικό σήμα στην είσοδο, κόβει τυχόν rf σήμα που μπορεί να διαφύγει. Επίσης μπορούν να συνδεθούν και δυο βάρικαπ στη σειρά για να αντέχουν περισσότερο.



Τις βάρικαπ θα τις ενόσω άνοδο με κάθοδο ή άνοδο με άνοδο  :Question:  
πυκνωτής 1000pF/3kV κανονικός κεραμικός  :Question:  

για αυτά που ρώτησα δεν με είπατε:  :Very Happy: 
Ο Μ/Σ Θα είναι με είσοδο 220V και έξοδο 280V  αυτό έχει προστασία έτσι  :Question:   δηλ. δεν υπάρχει φόβος άν βάλω ανάποδα το 
φίς σωστά  :Question:   γέφυρα το + στο πηνία και το - στο σασί του πυκνωτή  :Question:  Για το πηνίο (15Η/280mA) να βάλω BALLAST στα 40W απο λάμπα φθορίου  :Question:  
Πόση ώρα θα ζεστάνω τα νήματα της λυχνίας  :Question:   Θα βάλω άλλο Μ/Σ για την λυχνία, υπάρχει πρόβλημα  :Question:  

Το θέμα με τις κεραίες το κατάλαβα
θα ξαναβάλω το δίπολο και με RG213
Και το ελάχιστο εύρος που είχα δεν είναι απο την αλλαγή κεραίας, αλλα απο την κακή κατασκευή της ground plane.

----------


## itta-vitta

Στο  σκρην της 504 ξεκίνα με μια αντίσταση 8,2ΚΩ. Αφου μετρήσεις την τάση του σκρην, κάνεις ανάλογα τις αλλαγές. Μάλλον θα χρειαστεί ελαττώσεις την τιμή της αντίστασης. Εξαρτάται από την τάση τροφοδοσίας.

----------


## ALAMAN

Φίλε itta-vitta το πομπουδάκι σου με την 6C4 και την EL504 πόσα W βγάζει  :Question: 
Τα RFC μπορούν να γίνουν και σε αξονάκι ποτενσιομέτρου.  :Smile:  Άν φτάνει για τόσες σπείρες,
αλλα πρέπει να φτάνει γιατί είναι ψιλό το σύρμα  :Very Happy:

----------


## ALAMAN

Γίνετε να βάλω στο δίπολο καλώδιο 50Ω  :Question:

----------


## iassael

telika apofasisa na kanw auto http://www.neazoi.com/page/RADIOPART...oHlia/fm10.jpg
mipws mporei kapoios na mu pei ti akrivws prepei na agorasw?
Euxaristw para poly...

----------


## ALAMAN

Μιρκός είναι, γιατί δεν κάνεις αυτό που πόσταρε ο Γιάννης;
είναι πολύ καλό

----------


## ALAMAN

Να σας πώ και το άλλο.
Πήγα σήμερα να αγοράσω καλώδιο RG213, ρωτάω άν έχει και μόνο που δεν με έδειρε  :Laughing:  
Αρχίζει και λέει: και τί θα το κάνεις αυτό, είναι μεγάλο, θα έχεις στάσιμα, δεν χρησιμοποιήτε πλέον,
Πάρε καλύτερα RG58 που είναι και το καλύτερο κτλ. κτλ. Τώρα θα με πείτε, για να πουλήσει αυτός
το καλώδιο θα με κάνει το μικρό μεγάλο, διότι δεν είχε RG213, και άρχιζε και γελούσε μόλις του το ζήτησα. 
 :Hammer:   :Hammer:   :Hammer:   :Hammer:   :Hammer:   :Hammer:   :Hammer:   :Hammer:   :Hammer:   :Hammer:  
Όταν πήγα αλλού μου έδειξε ένα RG213 στα 50Ω φυσικά αλλα ήταν πολύ μεγάλο, όταν το είδα ξαφνιάστηκα
Το RG223 όμως που το έχω δεί είναι σαν το RG58
Ποιό να αγοράσω απο τα 3  :Question:  
RG58, RG213, RG223

----------


## iassael

ενοείς αυτόν με την el504?
Οι αλλοι τι λέτε?
Καλύτερα αυτον?

----------


## ALAMAN

Ναί βεβαίως είναι πολύ καλός
Αλλα άν δεν βρώ Μ/Σ απο 220 στα 280 θα βάλω 1:1
Πόσο λέτε να έχει;
Και οι αραιόφυλοι και ο πυκνωτής εξομάλυνσης πόσο έχουν  :Question:

----------


## iassael

ευχαριστω... Μήπως υπάρχει το διάγραμμα σε καλύτερη ανάλυση?

----------


## amiga

213 να πάρεις. είναι 3 φορές πιο χοντρο απο το rg58

----------


## Giannis511

Koίταξε, και το 58 και το 213 κάνουν αλλά το 213 αποδίδει πολύ καλύτερα σε συχνότητες της μπάντας των FM. Το 58 έχει αρκετές απώλειες σε αυτήν την περιοχή και συστήνεται για χρήση σε χαμηλότερες συχνότητες.

Τώρα ότι το 213 δεν χρησιμοποιείται πια, προφανώς σου έλεγε μ#λ@κίες.

----------


## phoenix_2007

> Τώρα ότι το 213 δεν χρησιμοποιείται πια, προφανώς σου έλεγε μ#λ@κίες.



  :OK:   :OK:   :OK:   :OK:   :OK:   :Applause:   :Applause:   :Applause:   :Applause:   :Applause:

----------


## ALAMAN

> Τώρα ότι το 213 δεν χρησιμοποιείται πια, προφανώς σου έλεγε μ#λ@κίες.



Αυτό το κατάλαβα.

----------


## ALAMAN

Να πάρω το RG223 που είναι και μικρότερο  :Question:

----------


## Giannis511

Δεν ενοχλεί το πάχος του καλωδίου...κράτα το 213 που αντέχει και σε πολύ υψηλότερη ισχύ να έχεις καβάτζα άμα βγάλεις τίποτα μεγαλύτερο στο μέλλον.

----------


## iassael

Giannis Μήπως υπάρχει το διάγραμμα σε καλύτερη ανάλυση? Απο που το βρήκες?

----------


## ALAMAN

Αυτό πρέπει να είναι απο το περιοδικό "Ερασιτέχνης" που νομίζω οτι
δεν βγαίνει άλλο (κρίμα). Εμένα μου το έδωσε ένας φίλος μαζί με 2-3 άλλα σχέδια.
Γιατί το θές σε μεγαλύτερη ανάλυση μιά χαρά φένετε.
Τώρα που το θυμήθηκα. Στο κείμενο που έχει (2 σελίδες) λέει οτι η ισχύ του σε εμβέλεια
φτάνει μέχρι και τα 40km, είναι αλήθεια αυτό  :Question:

----------


## chip

φίλε ΑLAMAN
Πήγαινε ρώτα τον να διαλέξει είναι Απατεώνας, άσχετος ή βλάκας? και πες μας και πιο καταστημα είναι να ξέρουμε να τον προτιμάμε.....
Φυσικά και το 213 χρησιμοποιείται αφού είναι ανώτερο!
Οι πιο πολόί βέβαια χρησιμοποιούν το 58.

Και για να καταλάβεις τη προσφέρει το καθένα η εξασθένηση 100 μέτρων καλώδίου στα 100MHz (τυπικές τιμές) είναι :

RG58/U...... 15,1 dB
RG213U........6,3 dB
RG223/U.....15,8 dB

(προφανώς η μικρότερη εξασθένηση είναι η καλύτερη)

----------


## ALAMAN

Δεν θα έπρεπε να λέει -6,3 db  :Question:  
ή -15,1 db  :Question:   αφού είναι εξασθένηση
τα 6,3 db είναι +6,3 db δηλαδή ενίσχυση.

----------


## amiga

εεεε αυτά ενωούνται!!!! ενα καλλώδιο δεν μπορέι να σου κάνει ενίσχυση! αρα.....

----------


## ALAMAN

άρα εξασθένηση...  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:  
Μπά ακριβό είναι το 213 άν έχει περίπου 90λεπτά κάηκα  :Mad:   :Mad:  
οπότε να βάλω 223 ή 58  :Question:  
Άν με συμφέρει θα το πάρω όμως το 213.

----------


## ALAMAN

Και κάτι άλλο,
Όταν κλείνουμε τον πομπό ποιόν διακόπτην κείνουμε πρώτο  :Question:   :Question:  
αυτόν του πομπού ή αυτόν για τα νήματα της λυχνίας  :Question:   :Question:   :Question:

----------


## billos1989

βασικα γνωριζω οτι για το καλο της΄λαμπας κλεινουμε πρωτα την υψηλη και μετα νυματα.οταν το ανοιγεις θα ανοιγεις πρωτα για 2-3 λεπτα τα νυματα και μετα υψηλη

----------


## ALAMAN

Στο σχέδιο του πομπού λέει οτι δεν θέλει πάνω απο 30 δευτερόλεπτα για τα νήματα της λυχνίας.
Υποθέτω πως 1 λεπτό είναι καλά.  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Giannis511

Εννοείται ότι πρώτα κλείνουμε υψηλή σε άνοδο-σκρήν και μετά τα νήματα.Και κατά την ενεργοποίηση πρέπει πρώτα να "κάψουν" τα νήματα και μετά να δώσουμε υψηλή. 

Επίσης όταν έχουμε περισσότερες από μια βαθμίδες ενεργοποιούμε από την χαμηλότερη στην υψηλότερη βαθμίδα (ταλαντωτή--->buffer(αν υπάρχει)--->ενισχυτής) και με την ίδια σειρά απενεργοποιούμε. Καλό είναι οι τελικοί ενισχυτές να αποσυντονίζεται πριν κλείσει η τροφοδοσία τους.

----------


## ALAMAN

RG58 θα πάρω.
Ενειμερώστε με λίγο για την τιμή του κάθε εξαρτήματος
Για την λυχνία πρωτιμώ της PHILIPS  :Cool: 
Επειδή είμαι σίγουρος οτι δεν θα βρώ Μ/Σ 280V
σκέφτηκα να βάλω ένα 220/220V και έναν 220/60V και να ενώσω σε σειρά 
τα δευτερεύον πηνία.
Στα νήματα να δώσω περισσότερη τάση  :Question:   μέχρι πόσο αντέχει  :Question:

----------


## phoenix_2007

> Επίσης όταν έχουμε περισσότερες από μια βαθμίδες ενεργοποιούμε από την χαμηλότερη στην υψηλότερη βαθμίδα (ταλαντωτή--->buffer(αν υπάρχει)--->ενισχυτής) και με την ίδια σειρά απενεργοποιούμε. Καλό είναι οι τελικοί ενισχυτές να αποσυντονίζεται πριν κλείσει η τροφοδοσία τους.



Γιάννη η απενεργοποίηση γίνεται όχι με την ίδια σειρά αλλά με την αντίστροφη σειρά. Δηλ. έξοδος---> buffer --->ταλαντωτής, γιατί αν αφήσεις την buffer ή ακόμα χειρότερα τις λυχνίες εξόδου χωρίς οδήγηση, θα καταστραφουν, εκτός και αν έχεις σταθεροποιημένη αρνητική τάση στα οδηγά πλέγματα.

----------


## Giannis511

> Αρχικό μήνυμα από Giannis511
> 
> Επίσης όταν έχουμε περισσότερες από μια βαθμίδες ενεργοποιούμε από την χαμηλότερη στην υψηλότερη βαθμίδα (ταλαντωτή--->buffer(αν υπάρχει)--->ενισχυτής) και με την ίδια σειρά απενεργοποιούμε. Καλό είναι οι τελικοί ενισχυτές να αποσυντονίζεται πριν κλείσει η τροφοδοσία τους.
> 
> 
> 
> Γιάννη η απενεργοποίηση γίνεται όχι με την ίδια σειρά αλλά με την αντίστροφη σειρά. Δηλ. έξοδος---> buffer --->ταλαντωτής, γιατί αν αφήσεις την buffer ή ακόμα χειρότερα τις λυχνίες εξόδου χωρίς οδήγηση, θα καταστραφουν, εκτός και αν έχεις σταθεροποιημένη αρνητική τάση στα οδηγά πλέγματα.



Σόρυ λάθος, μπερδεύτηκα!  :frown:   :frown:   :frown:   :frown:   :frown:  

Και εκτός από αυτό αφού κλείσεις τον πομπό σου πάντα, μα πάντα θα αποσυνδέεις την μπόρνα της κεραίας.

----------


## ALAMAN

Για τις ερωτήσεις παραπάνω δεν μου είπατε  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Giannis511

> RG58 θα πάρω.
> Ενειμερώστε με λίγο για την τιμή του κάθε εξαρτήματος
> Για την λυχνία πρωτιμώ της PHILIPS 
> Επειδή είμαι σίγουρος οτι δεν θα βρώ Μ/Σ 280V
> σκέφτηκα να βάλω ένα 220/220V και έναν 220/60V και να ενώσω σε σειρά 
> τα δευτερεύον πηνία.
> Στα νήματα να δώσω περισσότερη τάση   μέχρι πόσο αντέχει



Oι PHILIPS είναι πολύ δύσκολες να τις βρείς...
Μετασχηματιστή θα παραγγείλεις! Τι σημαίνει δεν θα βρεις?Πρόσεξε τα στοιχεία που σου είπα για τους M/Σ στα πμ που σου έστειλα..*Ένταση ρεύματος και επάρκεια ισχύος!*
Στα νήματα μην δώσεις περισσόοτερη τάση γιατί θα τα κάψεις, θέλουν προσοχή και το δευτερεύον που θα σου τροφοδοτεί τα νήματα θα πρέπει να δίνει ρεύμα 1,5 Α.
Τα 40km της εμβέλειας που λέει είναι υπό συνθήκες των αρχών τις δεκαετείας του 1980 που έεκναν εκπομπή 3 κρατικοί σταθμοί και καμιά εικοσαριά πειρατικοί σταθμοί με κάποιες δεκάδες βατ ο καθείς.Ένας μεγάλος φίλος μου έβγαινε από λόφο Φιλοπάππου 10W EL34 αυτοταλάντωτη καμπάνιζε στις γύρω περιοχές.Τώρα με 50W στην Αθήνα δεν ακούγεσαι ούτε στα 5 km!

----------


## ALAMAN

Τον πομπό αυτόν ήταν να τον έκανα το καλοκαίρι αλλα τελικά τα παράτησα
και ασχολήθηκα με τον προγραμματισμό, και τότε που θα τον έκαμνα είχα βρεί EL504
της PHILIPS περίπου 18 ευρώ αν θυμάμαι καλά, χωρίς την βάση.
Θα ψάξω και θα βρώ λυχνία. Η τιμή που την είχα βρεί καλή ήταν  :Question:  
Θα ρωτήσω για Μ/Σ και άν δεν έχουν θα παραγγείλω. Δεν πιστεύω να με βγεί καμιά 40ευρώ  :Question:  
Στα νήματα άν δώσω 6V πειράζει  :Question:   6,3V δεν πιστεύω να βρώ.
Και γιατί 1,5Α; αφού στο σχέδιο λέει 3Α

----------


## Giannis511

Στο datasheet της λυχνίας λέει ότι τα νήματα απαιτούν ρεύμα 1,38Α και τάση 6,3 Volts...Ρε ΑLAMAN συγνώμη, δηλαδή εμείς που "τα σκάμε" για να κάνουμε μια προσεγμένη από όλες τις απόψεις κατασκευή χαζοί είμαστε? Μην είσαι τζαμπατζής με την ασφάλειά σου, γιατί ο M/Σ σε προστατεύει κατα κάποιο τρόπο.

----------


## ALAMAN

OK  :OK:   δεν είπα οτι δεν θα τον αγοράσω.
Απο πού να αγοράσω τα υπόλοιπα  :Question:  
POP 22W  :Question:   Radio 741  :Question:

----------


## ALAMAN

Την λυχνία να την βάλω έξω απο το κουτί ή μέσα  :Question:  
Όλες οι γειώσεις του κυκλώματος θα συνδεθούν με την γείωση της πρίζας  :Question: 
Στα 40Km εμβέλειας που λέει εγώ να υπολογίσω τα μισά  :Question:

----------


## amiga

Για την εμβέλεια...... τι να σου πω!!!! Εξαρτάται απο το πόσο καθαρή είναι η συχνότητά σου και απο την οπτίκη επαφή που έχει η κεραία σου!
Μπορέι να ακουστέις και μόνο 1 χμ!!!! αλλά μπορεί και 10! πάντως στις μέρες μας απο ταράτσα και σε αυτή την ισχύ δεν πιστεύω να ακουστείς πάνω απο 5-6χμ στην καλύτερη. (αν πάς στο βουνό όμως με μια κατευθυνόμενη κεραία μπορεί και να ακουστείς σε όλο τον νομό!!! Δοκιμασμενο!!!!!!)

----------


## ALAMAN

Να πάω να αγοράσω τα υλικά.
Για καλώδιο RG58 στα 50Ω σωστά; και όχι 75Ω
Εγώ όμως έχω δεί σε πολά σχέδια οτι τα δίπολα θέλουν 75Ω
και οι ground plane 50Ω.  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## phoenix_2007

Αν θέλεις να χρησιμοποιήσεις δίπολο θα βάλεις καλώδιο 75Ω (πχ RG59), αφού το δίπολο είναι 75Ω. Αν θέλεις ground plane, που έχει σύνθετη αντίσταση 50Ω, τότε θα χρησιμοποιήσεις καλώδιο με αντίσταση 50Ω (πχ RG 58, RG 213).

----------


## ALAMAN

Εντάξει θα βάλω της τηλεόρασης.
Να βάλω το καλώδιο που έχει επάργυρο σύρμα δηλ. αυτό που έχει ασημί αγωγό  :Question:  
Το λέω αυτό γιατί τώρα το καλώδιο που έχω έχει χρυσό αγωγό διότι έχει περίπου 20 λεπτά το μέτρο  :Laughing:  
είναι πολύ φτηνό, μήπως έχει διαφορά το ένα απο το άλλο  :Question:  
Γιατί τα υπόλοιπα παιδιά με λέγαν να βάλω RG58, RG213,  κτλ.  :Question:

----------


## itta-vitta

Βαγγέλη, αυτά είπα κι εγώ στον Αλαμάν με πμ, αλλά κατάλαβα ότι είχε κάποιες αμφιβολίες, γιατί κάποιοι του είπαν άλλα. Τώρα που τα επιβεβαίωσες κι εσύ δε νομίζω να αμφιβάλλει.

----------


## ALAMAN

Αμφιβολίες: 0
Το καλώδιο όμως είναι λίγο φτηνό όπως είπα. να πάω να πάρω άλλο;
πιό καλό γιατί είχε και καλύτερο πολύ καλύτερο.
ομωαξονικό 75Ω τηλεόρασης πάντα.
Πειράζει να βάλω το σωλήνα του δίπολου πάνω στο σωλήνα της κεραίας της τηλεόρασης  :Question:  
δηλ. ένας μεγάλος σωλήνας που στην κορυφή θα έχει κεραία εκπομπής, και 5 μέτρα κάτω κεραία λήψης
τηλεοπτικού σήματος.
Ευχαριστώ πολύ παιδιά.

----------


## antonis_p

> Γιατί τα υπόλοιπα παιδιά με λέγαν να βάλω RG58, RG213,  κτλ.



βαλε οτι νομιζεις...
ή κανε δημοσκοπιση!!! (πλακα κανω!)
αν δεν διαβασεις μονος σου
χωρις να βιαζεσαι να εκπεμψεις
θα στηριζεσαι παντα στου καθενος την αποψη (ολοι δικαουνται να εχουν μια)
αλλα δεν θα ξερεις ποτε το γιατι!

φιλικα, Αντωνης.

----------


## ALAMAN

Έχεις δίκιο. Θα αγοράσω ένα καλό καλώδιο 75Ω τηλεόρασης
καλής ποιότητος και θα ξαναβάλω το δίπολο. αυτό τέλος.
Πόσο ισχύ αντέχει αυτό  :Question:

----------


## antonis_p

> Το καλώδιο όμως είναι λίγο φτηνό όπως είπα. να πάω να πάρω άλλο;
> πιό καλό γιατί είχε και καλύτερο πολύ καλύτερο.
> ομωαξονικό 75Ω τηλεόρασης πάντα.



τα rf καλωδια εκτος των αλλων
εχουν τα εξης 3 χαρακτηριστικα:
1: μεγιστη ισχυς που μπορουν να λειτουργησουν σε δεδομενη συχνοτητα και
2: απωλειες παλι σε δεδομενη συχνοτητα
3: κοστος ανα μετρο!

ετσι μονος σου θα φτασεις στην επιλογη σου.

Για παραδειγμα αν στους 100MHz για παραδειγμα δεν σε ενδιαφερει αν θα χασεις 15% ισχυος σε 30 μετρα
γιατι το κοστος ειναι μικρο
ενω με πολυ μεγαλυτερο κοστος θα χασεις 5%
εσυ θα δωσεις την απαντηση,
το καλωδιο της tv παντως δεν ειναι για εκπομπη 
και δεν περιλαμβανεται στους καταλογους rf καλωδιων εκπομπης
γιατι απλα δεν κανει για αυτη την δουλεια (αν αυτο εννοεις).

----------


## ALAMAN

ακριβώς αυτό ενοώ φίλε μου
απλά ρωτάω διότι δεν ξέρω τα καλώδια τόσο καλά όπως εσείς
είναι η πρώτη μου φορά που ασχολούμε με κυκλώματα RF.
έμαθα μερικά πράγματα κυρίως απο τον itta-vitta σε πμ και απο τα άλλα παιδιά.
και έμειναν τα καλώδια το πιο εύκολο δηλαδή. και πάλι κόλησα εκεί.
ποιό είναι το κατάληλο για εκπομπή με δίπολο  :Question:

----------


## kostas30

βαλε H-100 ή H-500  πολυ καλα καλωδια  και χαμηλο κοστος

----------


## antonis_p

διαβασε το παρακατω αρθρο,
http://www.aareff.com/tda.htm
το διπολο ειναι μεν 75 (ή 72 δεν εχει σημασια) ohm
αλλα ενας σοβαρος κατασκευαστης του βαζει ενα "transformer"
για να το κανει 50 ohm.
Δεν συνεχιζω με την προσωπικη μου αποψη
γιατι ηδη εχεις ακουσει αρκετες.

Ακομα δεν μας εχεις πει ποσα μετρα coaxial θα χρησιμοποιησεις
και ποια θα ειναι η ισχυς του transmitter σου.

----------


## kostas30

ριξε μια ματια εδω 
http://www.patraswireless.net/tutori...t/cable_rf.htm

http://www.on-air.gr/Default.aspx?ID...ection=7&SID=0

http://ngia.rootforge.org/content/Tu...MeIn/Cable.htm

----------


## antonis_p

http://www.houseofradio.gr/modules.p...index&cPath=28

αν μενεις βορεια προαστια
εγω ξερω τον house of radio με ραδιοερασιτεχνικα,
απο οτι βλεπω εχει και καλες τιμες. (πχ rg213 με 1,35€ not bad)
αλλα η τιμη στο τελος,
μπορει και αυτο να ειναι υπερβολη αν μιλαμε για 10 μετρα, 
οποτε και με το 58 δεν χανεις τιποτα σπουδαιο!

----------


## antonis_p

βεβαια για να μην ειμαι υπερβολικος,
το rg58 συστηνεται για HF και κατω βεβαια,
και για ισχυ μεχρι 500watts.

Για μικρα μηκη και χαμηλοτερη ισχυ,
χρησιμοποιειται και στα vhf,
στο αυτοκινητο χρησιμοποιω 4-5 μετρα για 5 (μεχρι 50) watts
στα vhf χωρις προβλημα,
δεν θα το χρησιμοποιουσα ποτε ομως στο σπιτι για αποσταση 25-30 μετρα,
εκει οι απωλειες θα ηταν τραγικες.

Αυτη ειναι η λογικη φιλε,
καθε περιπτωση ειναι διαφορετικη.

----------


## ALAMAN

Να πάρω καλύτερα RG58  :Rolling Eyes:   :Smile:  
Που είναι και για πομπούς και έχει και λιγότερες απώλιες  :Very Happy: 
Για ισχύ υπολογίστε τον πομπό λε την EL504.
Μπορεί να το δουλέψω με 260V (χωρίς ανόρθωση) με ανόρθωση 366 περίπου.
Μπορεί μετά να το ανεβάσω στα 400.
Μέχρι τί τάση αντέχει αυτός ο πομπός.

Και κάτι άλλο, μπορώ να κάνω την κατασκευή σε φωτοευαίσθητη  :Question:   με χοντρές γραμμές φυσικά  :Very Happy:

----------


## antonis_p

αν παλι αποφασισεις να χρησιμοποιησεις 75 ohm καλωδιο,
πηγαινε σε ενα παλιατζιδικο με στρατιωτικα 
και θα βρεις κουλουρες rg11 σε πολυ καλες τιμες
ετοιμες με τους κοννεκτορες!!!
Ειναι σαν το rg8 ή το rg213 (τα ιδια ειναι)
σε 75 ohm.
Ειναι πολυ καλης ποιοτητας, απλα ειναι 75ohm και δεν εχουν μεγαλη ζητηση,
καποτε ο στρατος ειχε διπολα εκστρατειας
και αντιστοιχους πομποδεκτες που ηθελαν 75ohm γραμμη μεταφορας
για αυτη την δουλεια,
μπορει να βρεις και ολοκληρους HF πομποδεκτες σε αριστη κατασταση,
αλλα επειδη ειμαι off topic κλεινω εδω.

----------


## antonis_p

> Να πάρω καλύτερα RG58...
> Για ισχύ υπολογίστε τον πομπό λε την EL504.



και αποσταση; απο πομπο μεχρι κεραια;

----------


## itta-vitta

To RG 11, είναι ο παλιός τύπος που δουλεύαμε στη 10ετία του ΄70 & '80.
Τα RG8 & 58 ήταν των 50Ω, το ενισχυμένο και το απλό αντίστοιχα και τα RG 9 & 11 των 75Ω.

----------


## phoenix_2007

Όπως έγραψα και προηγουμένως, αν θα βάλεις δίπολο θέλεις καλώδιο με σύνθετη αντίσταση 75Ω. Νομίζω τα έχεις πει και με τον Ηλία. Αν θα βάλεις στο δίπολο που είναι 75Ω (ή 72Ω για να είμαστε ακριβέστεροι), καλώδιο με αντίσταση 50Ω, τότε θα έχεις κακή προσαρμογή μεταξύ κεραίας και γραμμής μεταφοράς με αποτέλεσμα την εμφάνιση στασίμων κυμάτων. Γι'αυτο σου λέμε και εγώ και ο Ηλίας να βάλεις καλώδιο ομοαξονικό με αντίσταση 75Ω, για να μην έχεις "mismatch". Αν επιμένεις να βάλεις στο δίπολο καλώδιο 50Ω, τότε χρειάζεσαι έναν μετασχηματιστή που λέγεται BALUN, ούτως ώστε να προσαρμόσεις τα 75Ω του διπόλου με τα 50Ω του καλωδίου. Αλλά γιατί να μπλέξεις με BALUN???? Βάλε κατευθείαν καλώδιο 75Ω (πχ RG59) για να γλιτώσεις τα επακόλουθα προβλήματα από κακή προσαρμογή. Προσπάθησα να σου τα πω όσο πιο απλά γίνεται, για να μην θολώσεις από λεπτομέρειες, που ακόμα αντί να σε βοηθήσουν θα σε μπερδέψουν.

----------


## ALAMAN

Η απόσταση κεραίας πομπού είναι 20 μέτρα περίπου.
Να το ζητήσω RG59  :Question:  
Δεν με κουράσατε με τις λεπτομέρειες, ίσα, ίσα μου αρέσει να μαθαίνω καινούργια
πράγματα.
Ευχαριστώ που με βοηθάτε τόσο  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:

----------


## radioamateur

Έχει δημοσιεύσει σχετικό κύκλωμα διπόλου με balun από 50 σε 75 Ω o electron.

----------


## ALAMAN

Όχι Όχι ξεχάστε το balun δεν θέλω να μπλέξω,
απλό καλώδιο 75Ω.

----------


## amiga

εγώ λέω να μην σκεύτεσαι 1 βδομάδα τι καλλώδιο θα πάρεις....
Πάρε ότι θες και δοκίμασε! Αν δεν είσαι ευχαριστημένος πάρε άλλο .... και και και
στο τέλος θα έχεις σχηματίσει μια πολύ καλή αποψη ...και... θα καταλάβεις και μόνος σου τι συμβαίνει με το κάθε καλλώδιο.

Εγώ πολά χρόνια πριν (καμια 20αριά) έπαιζα με τηλεοπτικό 75Ω και ένα απλό διπολάκι , μετά έβαλα RG58 στο ίδιο μήκος και έχασα τη μιση εμβέλεια (άσε που είχα  και στάσημα επειδή το δίπολο ήταν 75άρι και το καλλώδιο 50άρι) μετά έφτιαξα γκάμα ματς και καλλώδιο 213 και ήταν τέλειο μέχρι να βάλω χέλιαξ μισόιντζο.

Για μένα πάρε RG213 και βάλε ή ground plane ή δίπολο με κάπιου τύπου προσαρμογέα και αν δεν θές τόσο χοντρό ή τόσο ακριβό βάλε 223 που έχει καλύτερο μπλεντάζ απο το 58.

----------


## radioamateur

Το διπολο που προτείνει ο electron είναι πολυ απλό με εξαιρετικά παραστατικό σχέδιο.Λάβε υποψη ότι η πλειοψηφία των οργάνων που μετρούν στάσιμα μετρούν σύνθετη αντίσταση στα 50Ω ως γνωστό και όχι στα 75Ω.
Σε κάθε περίπτωση απαιτείται χρόνος και πολύ διάβασμα πχ ARRL ΑΝΤΕΝΝΑ HANDBOOK για να μάθεις πως συμπεριφέρονται ακριβώς πάσης φύσεως κεραίες.

----------


## itta-vitta

Φίλε Αλαμάν, επί της ουσίας: 
Τελικά όλοι συμφωνούμε και λέμε ότι για το δίπολο χρειάζεται κάθοδος 75Ω και για γκράουντ πλέϊν 50Ω. Κάποιος είπε ότι αν βάλεις 75 Ω, δεν θα μπορείς να συνδέσεις γέφυρα. Έτσι είναι, αλλά αφού δεν έχεις γέφυρα, δε νομίζω να είναι αυτό πρόβλημα. Αν πάλι κάποια στιγμή αποκτήσεις, συντονίζεσαι με ντάμυ λόαντ και κατόπιν συνδέεις την κάθοδο 75Ω με το δίπολο. Αυτά, για να μη βασανίζεσαι άλλο.

----------


## ALAMAN

Dummy Load  :Question:   :Question:   Κάπου το έχω ακούσει αυτό  :Rolling Eyes:   :Rolling Eyes:  
Νομίζω οτι έχω ένα τέτοιο σχέδιο. Θα ψάξω και θα σας πώ άν είναι αυτό που ενοείτε.
Θα ρωτήσω καταρχήν άν έχει RG59 και άν δεν έχει θα πάρω καλώδιο τηλεόρασης.

----------


## antonis_p

ποιοι κερδιζουν;
αυτοι που προτινουν 50 ohms
ή οσοι προτινουν 75 ohms?

Οταν σε εναν δεκτη (πχ TV) ή σε εναν πομπο (πχ CB)
ψαξεις, θα δεις οτι απαιτουν ενα κεραιο συστημα μιας συγκεκριμενης συνθ. αντιστασης.
Αυτο γιατι τα κυκλωματα ειναι συντονισμενα
και δεν εχεις παρα να χρησιμοποιησεις γραμμη μεταφορας και κεραια ιδιας αντιστασης. Ή κεραια της επιλογης σου
που θα προσαρμοσεις στην επιθυμητη αντισταση.

Στο δικο σου αυτοταλαντωτο το οποιο ειναι *χυμα* σε σχεση με αυτα που προειπα,
βαλε ο,τι γουσταρεις, εκει συντονιζεις και την εξοδο σου, ετσι δεν ειναι;

εγω βαζω *Χ* !!!

Παντως, δεν ειναι δυνατον να παιζεις με τετοια πραγματα και να μην εχεις γεφυρα!
Απο εκει ξεκινανε. Το Dummy load ειναι μια αντισταση (οσες ξερω ειναι 50 ohms)
που χρησιμοποιεις στην εξοδο του πομπου σου
για να δουλεψεις σε πραγματικο φορτιο 50 Ohm.
Αν εχεις αποφασισει οτι θα ασχοληθεις με το hobby
εφοδιασου με μια γεφυρα και ενα dummy, ειναι must!

----------


## antonis_p

διαβασε το παρακατω, ειναι κατατοπιστικο:
http://www.qsl.net/n9zia/wireless/75_ohm_hardline.html

καταληγει συμπεραινοντας:
In any case, the use of 75 Ohm hardline *may* work for your application. *It never hurts to try*.
Σε καθε περιπτωση η χρηση 75 Ohm μπορει να σου δουλεψει. Δεν θα παθεις τιποτα αν δοκιμασεις.
(διαβασε + δοκιμασε).

Google is your best friend.

----------


## ALAMAN

Έβαλα καλώδιο τηλεόρασης στα 75Ω και σήκωσα το δίπολο άλλα 2 μέτρα.
θα δοκιμάσω τον πομπό της smart να δώ τί θα κάνει. και θα φτιάξω το VCO και
το PLL του tzitzika και μετά θα βάλω ένα buffer και ένα στάδιο ενισχυσης με το 2SC1971.
Για το αυτοταλάντωτο ένας Μ/Σ στο μισό αμπέρ με καλύπτει; ο Μ/Σ θα είναι κανονικά 220/280V.

----------


## antonis_p

Για να λυσεις τις αποριες σου
(και τις δικες μας)
βαλε μια γεφυρα και μετρησε την ισχυ στην αρχη της γραμμης μεταφορας σου
και μετα στο τελος, αμεσως πριν την κεραια,
να δουμε τις απωλειες του καλωδιου στο συγκεκριμενο μηκος.

----------


## ALAMAN

Άντε πάλι τα ίδια.  :Confused:   :Confused:   αφού δεν έχω γέφυρα. το συντονίζω με το ραδιόφωνο.
Και κάτι άλλο που σκέφτηκα τώρα... άν στον πομπό βάλω έναν Μ/Σ απο 220/12 που έχω κιόλας
και μετά βάλω έναν πολαπλασιαστή και πάρω περίπου 360V δεν θα είναι ικανή τροφοδοσία για τον πομπό;
Σκέφτομαι να κάνω τον πομπό του itta-vitta. πολύ καλός. η 6C4 είναι τρίοδος έ; τάση στα νήματα 6,3;
άν έχει καμιά 15 (μαζί με την βάση) θα την πάρω. άν όχι τότε θα κάνω το αυτοταλάντωτο και μετά θα το τροποποιήσω
να βάλω και την 6C4 ή θα βγάλω τελείως την EL504 απο το αυτοταλάντωτο και θα φτιάξω άλλο καινούργιο.
Πάντως άμα το κύκλωμα του πολαπλασιαστή κάνει δεν είναι κακό, είναι και οικονομικό, άσε που παίρνει και απευθείας
ανορθωμένο ρεύμα. Μόνο εξάλυψη της κυμάτωσης χρειάζετε.
Εκτός άν δεν κάνει για πομούς αυτό το πράμα.
Πόσο ρεύμα τραβάει το αυτοταλάντωτο; και ο πομπός του itta-vitta  :Question:   (όχι μαζί)

----------


## ALAMAN

το δίπολο άν γέρνει λίγο πειράζει;

----------


## iassael

να ρωτίσω κάτι ακόμα?
Γιατί πολλοί μου λένε να χρησιμοποιήσω τρανζιστορ....
Γιατι?
Αν κάνω κάτι με τρανζιστορ μετά μπορω να το ενισχύσω με LINEAR?

----------


## aeonios

> να ρωτίσω κάτι ακόμα?
> Γιατί πολλοί μου λένε να χρησιμοποιήσω τρανζιστορ....
> Γιατι?
> Αν κάνω κάτι με τρανζιστορ μετά μπορω να το ενισχύσω με LINEAR?



Γιατί δεν τους ρώτησες όταν στο είπαν?  :Wink:  Η διαμάχη τρανζίστορς Vs λυχνίες χρόνια κρατεί !!!
Ναι οτιδήποτε μπορείς να ενισχύσεις (υπό προϋποθέσεις) με κάποιο βοήθημα !

----------


## iassael

κ εσυ υπερ λυχνίας εισαι? :p

----------


## aeonios

Για εφαρμογές ήχου σίγουρα !!

 Και για τελικό στάδιο σε rf κατασκευές ποτέ δεν χάλασε κανέναν...ρώτα με πόσα τελικά τρανζίστορ έχω κάψει ως τώρα σε διάφορες κατασκευές :PpppPPPPp

----------


## iassael

να κάνω μια ερώτηση αν και παλιο το θεμα...
Υπαρχει μίπως κάποιο σχέδιο της πλακέτας για πομπό από 30w και πάνω?

Η κάποιο software που μπορώ να σχεδιάσω εικονικά το κύκλωμα?

----------


## kostas30

φιλε iassael τα rf κυκλωματα δεν ειναι κατι απλο,  αν θες να ασχοληθείς  για φτιαξεις κατι σωστο πρεπει να εχεις αρκετες θεωρητικές και πρακτικες γνωσεις και τα καταληλα οργανα .Μην ξεχνας πως σε αυτη την περιπτωση τα εργαλεία κάνουν τον μάστορα  :Wink:    και οτι οι γειτονες δεν σου φταινε σε τιποτα να σε βλεπουν στην tv τους   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  



παντα φιλικα   :Wink:   :Wink:

----------


## iassael

χαχα, πλακα θα είχε :p
Οκ συμφωνώ απλώς τελευταία το έχω πάρει πιο ζεστά το θέμα και θα ήθελα να αρχίσω ένα τετοιο project.
Μην ξεχνάς για αυτο τον λόγο ρωτάω τους ειδικούς  :Very Happy: 
Ευχαριστώ πολυ.
Οποιαδήποτε βοήθεια θα την εκτιμούσα πάρα πολυ!

----------


## dj kostas

για πομπο με τρανζιστορ απο 30 βαττ και ανω λιγο δυσκολα να βρεις κυκλωμα . ομως εγω προτηνω να φτιαξεις το vco του σιτε εναν ενυσχυτη 7 βαττ (υπαρχει σε καποιο θεμα του σιτε ) και τελικα τον ενυσχυτη 80 βαττ του σιτε . σιγουρα αυτη η δουλεια απαιτει πολυ χρημα αλλα αν εχεις την καταλληλη ψορα καντο.

----------


## iassael

σκευτομουν με λυχνιες....
Υπαρχει καποια εικόνα της πλακετας απο τετοιο πομπό?

----------


## Nemmesis

> σκευτομουν με λυχνιες....
> Υπαρχει καποια εικόνα της πλακετας απο τετοιο πομπό?



με λυχνιες? δεν θελεις πλακετα... το κυκλωμα ειναι τοσο απλο που δεν χρειαζετε... οσα κυκλωμα με λυχνιες εχω δει δεν εχουν πλακετες... και αν εχουν κανα φιλτρακι η κατι τετοιο θα ειναι...
(δεν ειμαι γνωστης τον λυχνιων... απλα λεω οτι βλεπω)

----------


## iassael

σοβαρα?
Δεν το ήξερα....
Ευχαριστω...  :Very Happy: 
αρα παιρνω το σχέδιο και απλώς προσπαθώ να το υλοποιήσω?

----------


## electron

Ο πομπός με λυχνίες μπορεί να μην έχει ιδιαίτερες απαιτήσεις σε υλοποίηση πλακέτας,από την άλλη όμως έχει υψηλές τάσεις που ως αρχάριος θα ήταν επικίνδυνες για σένα.Στην φάση που είσαι εσύ και όπως ξεκινήσαμε οι περισσότεροι από μας, το πιο κατάλληλο θα ήταν να έφτιαχνες κάτι σε μορφή κιτ και μετά να πέσεις στα πιο βαθιά.

----------

